# Harley Ultra Classic or Street Glide or Road Glide



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

I am looking to see if anyone has any of the following files for Embroidery. The formats can be pretty much anything but would be nice if they were in EMB v. 8 or DST or PES

Harley Ultra Classic or Street Glide or Road Glide or all!

These are for my own personal use for some shirts I want to do. 

If anyone has any or all of them, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought that anything that was Harley related was off limits, unless you had been contacted by Harley and had a letter of permission to sew the design? Please let me know if I'm wrong about this.


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

Let me rephrase then,

I am looking for a digitized image that looks like an ultra classic or street glide or road glide, doesn't have to say harley at all, just looking for the look.

I see all the time on sites motorcycle images that look exactly like some of the above mentioned, so I am guessing they are not selling the harley name but a motorcycle image that just happens to look like one!

Here is an example but I didn't really like the look of the digitizing.

and here is one that really happens to look just like a roadglide, but again, the digitizing looks very poor.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are asking someone to share a design they have purchased, that is illegal. It may be that the pics are just bad. Normally, any design on that site is well done as they are all professional digitizers.


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

jean518 said:


> If you are asking someone to share a design they have purchased, that is illegal. It may be that the pics are just bad. Normally, any design on that site is well done as they are all professional digitizers.


I never once in my post asked anyone to share a design they purchased, how do you know that there might be a digitizer reading this and they happened to have digitized it? I have seen people share designs on here that they have digitized.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The first sentence of your original post left that impression with me. That is why misinterpretation is so rampant in the digital communication world. Left to the interpretation of the reader. Did not mean to offend you. I am on several groups where there are people who use the same wording you did and that is what they want. These are supposedly professional people. IF they digitized the design themselves then I have no problem with them sharing. That is their privilege.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

jean518 said:


> *The first sentence of your original post left that impression with me.* That is why misinterpretation is so rampant in the digital communication world. Left to the interpretation of the reader. Did not mean to offend you. I am on several groups where there are people who use the same wording you did and that is what they want. These are supposedly professional people. IF they digitized the design themselves then I have no problem with them sharing. That is their privilege.


I kind of thought the same thing. After all they did ask for the file and a format for it to be in. Maybe you should say what you mean or mean what you say.

And good luck with the HD search.


----------

